# So what's for dinner?



## Desertlifter

Black bean soup with andouille and clams:

4 cups black beans
bottle o' black butte porter
3 cups chicken stock
1/2 yellow onion, chopped
3 stalks celery, chopped
1/2 cup carrots, chopped
12oz andouille sausage, diced
1 large can clams and juice
large can of stewed tomatoes (or make your own!)
1/2 cup chopped cilantro
4 cloves garlic
1/4tsp liquid smoke

Toss it all in a pot and bring to a light boil, then reduce heat and simmer till onion disappears.

Broiled hearts of romaine:
4 halved romaine hearts
olive oil
balsamic vinegar
craisins
chopped almonds
basil

Brush the hearts with olive oil, drizzle liberally with balsamic, scatter almonds and craisins on the top, throw on a dash of basil, and put under the broiler until lightly charred and the sugars in the balsamic begin to carmelize.

Your turn!


----------



## Packerjh

grilled hot dogs and buns...yum


----------



## mcgreggor57

Cold shoulder and definitely no rump roast.


----------



## Packerjh

mcgreggor57 said:


> Cold shoulder and definitely no rump roast.


Damn guy...sorry to hear that! Sounds like flogged dolphin tonight?!?


----------



## Mante

We had local Banana Prawns on a tossed crispy salad with 1000 island dressing. :dr


----------



## mcgreggor57

Packerjh said:


> Damn guy...sorry to hear that! Sounds like flogged dolphin tonight?!?


Nah...think I'm going over to Brain's for some Black bean soup with andouille and clams! LOL


----------



## JGD

Guinness BBQ Pulled Pork (which has been cooking since 7AM) and Mac & Cheese.


----------



## Packerjh

hella funny!


----------



## E Dogg

PIZZA! home made of course... 

Not sure what kind I'm making yet, put probably something with some meat


----------



## bnbtobacco

Had chicken enchiladas


----------



## Wallbright

It was my turn to cook so I made pan seared/fried chicken, mac and cheese, and steamed green beans. It was delicious.


----------



## Desertlifter

Oxtails seared in porter with sun dried tomatoes and baby portabello mushrooms here.

Love food and cooking, I do - always interested in others' chow!


----------



## rocketmann82

Chicken and Dumplings, I love my wife.......


----------



## rocketmann82

Pulled Pork, Cole Slaw and Baked Beans...


----------



## priorwomanmarine

Dang nice cooking. I love baking and cooking too...but tonight was grilled cheese and tomato soup


----------



## Scott W.

I made roasted chicken, stuffing, green beans and sautéed peppers, mushrooms and onions tonight. Last night was roasted turkey and veggies.


----------



## mcgreggor57

priorwomanmarine said:


> Dang nice cooking. I love baking and cooking too...but tonight was grilled cheese and tomato soup


That's always a winner!


----------



## priorwomanmarine

It hit the spot


----------



## Desertlifter

A nice pizza with plum tomatoes and sardines.


----------



## rocketmann82

Chili and Cornbread


----------



## Desertlifter

rocketmann82 said:


> Chili and Cornbread


Cornbread sounds great - haven't made that in forever. Add it to the list for this week, shall I.

Tonight's fare:
Tabbouleh with quinoa and mint
Hummus with sun dried tomatoes and pita
Rotisserie chicken

and a nice nut-brown ale.

<burp!>


----------



## priorwomanmarine

Homemade chili with dogs


----------



## Scott W.

Roasted boneless pork chops over apple cider sage gravy along with roasted asparagus and sautéed apples, onions and black figs. I'm at my folks house visiting and decided to cook them dinner


----------



## rocketmann82

Chicken Fried Steak, Gravy, Mashed Potatoes and Green Beans....


----------



## Desertlifter

rocketmann82 said:


> Chicken Fried Steak, Gravy, Mashed Potatoes and Green Beans....


Nice! Old school stuff is good - particularly in winter.

Putting together a vegetarian 5-bean chili with lentils here.


----------



## rocketmann82

Desertlifter said:


> Nice! Old school stuff is good - particularly in winter.
> 
> Putting together a vegetarian 5-bean chili with lentils here.


You are so right, I never get tired of old school comfort food especially when it's cold outside. The 5-bean chili sounds good as well. I love just about any kind of Chili....


----------



## rocketmann82

Sheppard's Pie.....


----------



## Machine

Veggie dogs, nachos, pizza


----------



## Fuzzy

Veggie dogs? I have not had a decent one since Morningstar quit making them in 2009.

I settle for a Ball Park now and then.


----------



## rocketmann82

Roast with Carrots and Potatoes, Rice and Gravy.


----------



## Desertlifter

Grilled mahi-mahi with a peach/mango salsa glaze and couscous stuffed bell peppers with roasted garlic, olive oil, and sun-dried tomatoes.

<burp!>


----------



## talidin

2 hardboiled eggs, I'm in a hurry lol


----------



## rocketmann82

Roasted chicken, Mashed Potatoes and Biscuits


----------



## rocketmann82

Hot wings and a side. Well, I guess you could call beer a side in this case..8)


----------



## Desertlifter

rocketmann82 said:


> Hot wings and a side. Well, I guess you could call beer a side in this case..8)


Beer a side? Hell - beer is an entree!

Sat-fat bomb last night of nachos and beer. Tonight will be a nice crab salad grilled sourdough bread with a basil crust.

Cooking is cathartic.


----------



## DarrelMorris

Chili Cheese Fritos washed down with Maker's Mark...well... actually its pepper crusted beef tenderloin with a port wine and chocolate sauce with a touch of rosemary. We're hosting a chocolate themed dinner party in honor of Valentine's day. Everyone is bringing a dish that contains chocolate in some form.


----------



## Scott W.

Made some New Zealand mussels with white wine, garlic and shallots. The wife and I ate 4 pounds of them.


----------



## rocketmann82

Tonight the wife is cooking stuffed peppers (one of my favorites) with roasted potatoes and garlic bread


----------



## rocketmann82

Desertlifter said:


> Beer a side? Hell - beer is an entree!
> 
> Sat-fat bomb last night of nachos and beer. Tonight will be a nice crab salad grilled sourdough bread with a basil crust.
> 
> Cooking is cathartic.


I hear you brother, Some nights Beer is the main course for me....


----------



## DarrelMorris

Hmmm...stuffed peppers. I haven't made that in a long time. Going to have to do it soon.


----------



## rocketmann82

Chicken Alfredo with vegies and Garlic Bread


----------



## rocketmann82

Breakfast tonight, Eggs, Bisquits, Fried Ham and Grits


----------



## Desertlifter

Something new tonight - tofu and black bean enchiladas with fire roasted tomatoes.


----------



## szyzk

My take on tuna salad: lightly grilled ahi, chunked up and mixed with curry powder, roasted garlic, sliced carrots and a vinegary whole grain mustard. One piece of 12 grain bread and some water to wash it down!


----------



## rocketmann82

Pizza and Beer for tonight.....


----------



## rocketmann82

Red Beans and Rice with Smoked Sausage and Cornbread


----------



## Desertlifter

Fire roasted tomato and black bean enchiladas.


----------



## szyzk

Pork steak cooked in smoked Spanish paprika butter.


----------



## Evonnida

szyzk said:


> Pork steak cooked in smoked Spanish paprika butter.


You guys have pork steaks in PA? Wow... I thought those were a Midwest thing!


----------



## Desertlifter

Grilled mahi mahi on a bed of shallots, sun-dried tomatoes, and picholine olives.

Happy Friday!


----------



## rocketmann82

The wife is making Chicken Enchilladas with rice and beans on the side.


----------



## Desertlifter

Braised lamb shanks and tzaziki

House smells great


----------



## ShortFuse

Smoked pork tenderloin with a brown sugar and cayanne rub then glazed with maple syrup, steamed broccoli, and brown rice. Not really a theme to it besides comfort food! Wish I woulda seen this thread before dinner! I'd of taken some pictures!


----------



## nikonnut

Corned beef and cabbage with mashed potatoes and carrots on the side


----------



## rocketmann82

Pizza night tonight...


----------



## rocketmann82

Philly Cheese Steak


----------



## Desertlifter

Grilled chicken and pasta with spring greens and feta. Being lazy.


----------



## rocketmann82

Meatloaf with Mashed Potatoes and Corn.


----------



## Desertlifter

Where's Roger? He helps inspire my dinner planning.... 

For tonight, we had mussels with chorizo and white wine with sourdough bread.


----------



## Desertlifter

Jaegerschnitzel

'nuff said


----------



## rocketmann82

Desertlifter said:


> Where's Roger? He helps inspire my dinner planning....
> 
> For tonight, we had mussels with chorizo and white wine with sourdough bread.


LOL.... Sorry Brian, school's been taking a lot of my time, but tonight it will be cheese tortellini with marinara sauce and garlic bread.


----------



## android

leftover home cured corned beef Reubens!


----------



## Desertlifter

rocketmann82 said:


> LOL.... Sorry Brian, school's been taking a lot of my time, but tonight it will be cheese tortellini with marinara sauce and garlic bread.


There you are! 

School is good. Have you told me what you are studying? I forget. Because I'm a geezer in training.


----------



## Ronjohn

Chicken Lean Cuisine. Not into cooking today. Just want to relax and enjoy a nice cigar and have a couple of shots of Cognac.


----------



## skfr518

Yesterday was a total bust for the wife and I, no need to go into details. So tonight to make up for it.....Shepards pie! Organic ground beef off my friends farm browned and then adding some shredded carrots and onion and garlic. Then some fresh rosemary and thyme. Some red wine then a touch of chicken stock. Top it off with golden mashed potato with heavy cream salt and pepper, and a generous amount of fresh parmesan. Smooth that over the meat then fork the potato for style and top with more parmesan. Will try and post a pic later.


----------



## skfr518

here is the shepards pie all done


----------



## Scott W.

Looks awesome Brad!


----------



## rocketmann82

Desertlifter said:


> There you are!
> 
> School is good. Have you told me what you are studying? I forget. Because I'm a geezer in training.


I'm trying to finish my BA in Sociology. When I retire form the Military, I want to be a social worker and help Vets.


----------



## rocketmann82

skfr518 said:


> here is the shepards pie all done


That looks really good. I love Shepards Pie...


----------



## rocketmann82

Grilled Hamburgers & Fries.


----------



## Desertlifter

Grilled ciabatta with marinara, sundried tomatoes, shrimp, and feta.

And a nice chianti. Life is good.


----------



## rocketmann82

Baked Chicken, Lima beans, Mac n Cheese and fresh made Rolls.


----------



## Desertlifter

Manwich. Lazy tonight.


----------



## nikonnut

Grilled salmon, tortellini, and steamed veggies.


----------



## TheTomcat

Ribeye Delmonico, garlic mashed potatoes, pear and blue cheese salad and a bottle of Domaine du Vieux Telegraphe Chateauneuf-du-Pape La Crau 2009.


----------



## rocketmann82

Desertlifter said:


> Manwich. Lazy tonight.


LOL, It's not just a Manwich, It's a meal!!!! I love Manwich brother....


----------



## TheTomcat

Tonight the mother-in-law cooked. Christmas meatballs (home made meatballs cooked in cranberry sauce), home made macaroni cassreole, fresh baked french loaf bread, salad, and made from scrath three layer red velvet cake. I think I'm going to pop!


----------



## rocketmann82

Threw some Pork Chops on the grill with some sausage (and a few burgers and dogs for the kids). Had a nice Short Story after dinner for desert:cb


----------



## android

spaghetti with homemade marinara and meatballs, it's becoming a sunday routine!


----------



## TheTomcat

Southern Night: Fried pork chops, mashed potatoes, collard greens, salad.


----------



## Desertlifter

I'ts chicken alfredo night. Time to get out the stretchy pants!


----------



## rocketmann82

3 Cheese Ravioli with Marinara Sauce and Italian bread


----------



## Evonnida

Made pasta with a cottage cheese tomato sauce. Topped the pasta with grilled chicken breasts and covered it all with the sauce. Delicious!


----------



## nikonnut

Had to do the side job thing so gas station crispitos and an Anejo for desert


----------



## rocketmann82

Quick night tonight, Soup and Sammich night


----------



## Evonnida

Went bachelor (or bachelorette style according to Asmartbull) Cottage Cheese and Fruit on Crackers


----------



## mikel1128

Did some sausage on the grill and had some pinto beans and mac and cheese.


----------



## WildMetal

Pretty soon I'm going to have a wild game night with some friends. Venison, rabbit, perhaps some wild edible plants from the woods near my house... All over an open fire surrounded by guys smoking pipes/cigars.


----------



## rocketmann82

WildMetal said:


> Pretty soon I'm going to have a wild game night with some friends. Venison, rabbit, perhaps some wild edible plants from the woods near my house... All over an open fire surrounded by guys smoking pipes/cigars.


That sounds like a good night!!!!


----------



## rocketmann82

WildMetal said:


> Pretty soon I'm going to have a wild game night with some friends. Venison, rabbit, perhaps some wild edible plants from the woods near my house... All over an open fire surrounded by guys smoking pipes/cigars.


That sounds like a good night!!!!


----------



## rocketmann82

Chicken fried Steak, Mashed Potatoes and Gravy, Green Beans and Cornbread....


----------



## Desertlifter

Seafood and artichoke heart melt - crab, shrimp, cod, and artichoke hearts on a nice peppered rye.

Washed down with a badass porter.

<burp!>


----------



## rocketmann82

The wife made a Pot Roast with vegies and rolls.


----------



## mikel1128

Simple night. Just ordering some Chinese food.


----------



## piperdown

Big bowl of sliced strawberries, blueberries, raspberries, blackberries and kiwi.....with a wheat beer as dessert.


----------



## Desertlifter

piperdown said:


> Big bowl of sliced strawberries, blueberries, raspberries, blackberries and kiwi.....with a wheat beer as dessert.


Excellent - the clove/banana of the beer will pair nicely with the rest of the fruit.

For us, Tabbouleh and grilled chicken. Emphasis on the tabbouleh - love that stuff.


----------



## rocketmann82

Fried Chicken, Mashed Potatoes, Mac n Cheese and rolls. Washed it down with sweet tea. AWESOME.......


----------



## Scott W.

Tiger prawns with broccoli, bean sprouts and garlic sauce


----------



## mikel1128

Grilled catfish with brown rice and a salad.


----------



## abhoe

Left overs form lunch at the County Line.


----------



## pittjitsu

Shrimp scampi with chorizo sausage, backed potato and mixed veg tonight. Everyone's breath is garlic infused


----------



## Desertlifter

In honor of:

Luftportrait Schwäbisch Gmünd - YouTube

Brats, sauerkraut, tomatoes and pickles.


----------



## rocketmann82

Pizza and beer night!!!!! Well, and a Oliva G for dessert.


----------



## rocketmann82

It's a perfect day in the mountains, low 80's and lots of sunshine. The grill is lit and I've got some Ribs, Pork Chops and Sausage on the grill with Potato Salad, Baked Beans and bread to go with them. For dessert a Italian Cream Cake. For an after dinner mint, I think it will be a Padilla Miami, Jack n Coke and some tunes. Life is good today.....


----------



## Scott W.

Grilled chicken breasts and a slew of chargrilled veggies: yellow and orange bell peppers, Italian red hot peppers, zucchini, vidalia onions, scallions and portobello mushrooms. Everything was great and got off the grill just in time for the first raindrop to fall. No cigar today but smoked some Nightcap in my Nording Signature Freehand. Nice smoke.


----------



## piperdown

Pork bratwurst, sauerkraut, warm German potato salad, and a wilted salad. Oh, and spicy stone ground mustard.


----------



## zabhatton

i had a late dinner of rice and lamb curry


----------



## android

some homemade sicilian style pizza


----------



## cavscout98

What ever comes out of the chow hall  The nice thing is that our head cook, a civilian, has been working here at Camp Clark, AFG for about eight years now and used to be the head chef at the Bellagio. We tend to eat well...


----------



## pittjitsu

JJGeis said:


> What ever comes out of the chow hall  The nice thing is that our head cook, a civilian, has been working here at Camp Clark, AFG for about eight years now and used to be the head chef at the Bellagio. We tend to eat well...


Wow, Lucky Soldier! No SOS for you uh? I happen to love creamed chipped beef on toast still to this day.

Tonight was Chicken and Eggplant parm, salad and cold Coke. I was planing on an evening cigar but got rained out.


----------



## neil

had Taco soup for dinner tonight! one of my favorite dishes and its super easy to make. tomorrow is friday, and you guys know what that means...

*STIR FRYDAY!*


----------



## szyzk

Started my evening with an EPC Short Run 2012, finished it with a small piece of apple pie a la mode! In between I made an incredibly tasty burger - sirloin & short rib mix, lightly seasoned with salt & pepper, served medium rare with a melted piece of muenster on a toasted bun with a thick slice of tomato and some grain mustard!


----------



## Desertlifter

Pastrami and pepperjack with seared tomatoes on sourdough.

Yum


----------



## TheTomcat

Stuffed pork chops, wild rice, fresh red beets in bechamel sauce and a nice bottle of Caymus 2009 Special Selection Cabernet Savignon.


----------



## neil

i had pot roast for dinner tonight. for some reason, my wife bought pork instead of beef. it was good, but really weird eating a pork pot roast instead of beef pot roast lol


----------



## Drkknght145

I love chipped beef as well! Tonight it's going to be Portuguese sausage and potato soup.


----------



## Beebo

After reading this thread I realize My dinner may have been a bit lacking. I had pepperoni and Diet Coke.


----------



## Desertlifter

Beebo said:


> After reading this thread I realize My dinner may have been a bit lacking. I had pepperoni and Diet Coke.


That is what this thread is for, Josh! Inspiration. There are some serious food geeks here on the board. I count myself as one.

Easy dinner tonight - great weather makes for great greens. Giant salad night, FTW!

Spring greens, radicchio, and spinach with almonds, apples and cranberries with a splash of balsamic.


----------



## pittjitsu

Tonight was a Junk food night for us.. White Castle! Terrible but so good!


Monday is a boiled dinner of Corned Beef, Cabbage, Carrots, Potato and Pickles with some fresh rye bread.


----------



## Marsala Wine

Medium rare t-bone steak with sauteed spinach and roasted garlic mushrooms :biggrin1:


----------



## neil

leftover spaghetti tonight! spaghetti is one of those awesome food that i feel like it gets better when its leftover. chili is another awesome leftover food.


----------



## 03Jarhead

chicken nuggets and tater tots


----------



## Drkknght145

I will make spaghetti and put it I the fridge till the next day and bake it and it always turns out better than just the spaghetti it was before.


----------



## neil

Drkknght145 said:


> I will make spaghetti and put it I the fridge till the next day and bake it and it always turns out better than just the spaghetti it was before.


that sounds awesome, ill have to try that! thanks!


----------



## TheTomcat

Corned beef, cabbage, potatoes, onions, carrots.


----------



## Desertlifter

Grilled chicken breast with mixed roasted potatoes.

Dessert was mixed berries with a splash of ouzo. Yum.


----------



## TheTomcat

Ok, so this one was impressive. Fresh Texas Quail marinated in red wine and spices all day long then grilled over mesquite and wet rosemary from my garden, brussels sprouts roasted with Texas pecans, anchovies (I know), capers and olive oil and a fresh Jicama salad.


----------



## Desertlifter

Nice Tom! 

Oyster po-boys here.


----------



## Scott W.

Pan seared pork chops, cabbage salad, natural applesauce and a nice pan gravy made with apple sauce and sage.


----------



## Beebo

Egg & sausage omelet with (my favorite) HP Sauce.


----------



## Desertlifter

Portabello mushroom and sun dried tomato stuffed flank steak.

Not messing around tonight!


----------



## neil

Had Hawaiian grilled chicken breast with grilled pineapple and roasted zuchini, carrots, and red skin potatoes.


----------



## mikel1128

Having me a night to myself. 

Ordered a pizza and some wings. Gonna drink some beer and smoke.


----------



## longburn

BBQ chicken and baby back ribs, potato salad, baked beans and rolls


----------



## Mante

My turn to cook for a change. Thai Green Curry Prawns, Basmati Rice & Buttered Broccolini.


----------



## Desertlifter

Tashaz said:


> My turn to cook for a change. Thai Green Curry Prawns, Basmati Rice & Buttered Broccolini.


Pics - a thread first! I'd give you some rg but I already did and can't send it again yet.


----------



## piperdown

Last night was thick cut pork chops.....yep, that's it, no sides or anything else (wife was off shopping when I fed the boys and I...lol)

Tonight to pay for that.....cob salad on order from the wife....and fruit....


----------



## Beebo

It's been QuickTrip roller food for me for the last few nights.


----------



## Drkknght145

Had some pork chops last night with apple and pear chutney and some red potatoes covered in a spicy German mustard. Man it was good. Got my mouth watering just typing it


----------



## Wiseguy1982

Filet Mignon Steak, Mashed Potatoes and French Style Green Beans.

AND for dessert, One Shot One Kill.

:dude:


----------



## TheTomcat

Brisket, jicama saled, mashed taters, apple cobbler. First time I made cobbler and it came out good!


----------



## Desertlifter

Ribs on the smoker with barbecued jalapeno peppers, stuffed jalapenos, spinach stuffed crimini mushrooms, pico de gallo, homemade barbecued baked beans, and a nice pilsener.

Watermelon for dessert.

Can't. Move.


----------



## neil

bacon and tomato sandwiches and chips. basically a BLT without lettuce lol.easy dinner tonight!


----------



## Beebo

along with a nice piece of bourbon barrel cake.


----------



## pittjitsu

I'm home sick so its soup and sandwich night. Ahhh Tomato soup, how I love thee


----------



## Scott W.

Roasted split chicken breast with sautéed onions, poblano peppers and portabella mushrooms. Added some home grown chiles as well


----------



## neil

Mesquite grilled chicken breast with baked beans and my mother in law's kick a** potato salad. great dinner with my family!


----------



## rocketmann82

Baked Chicken, roasted potatoes, green beans and biscuits.


----------



## DSturg369

Chili dogs with tomato/basil chips... And of course, sweet iced tea.


----------



## Desertlifter

DSturg369 said:


> Chili dogs with tomato/basil chips... And of course, sweet iced tea.


Two things I don't miss about Georgia - chiggers and sweet tea! 

Going light tonight - thinking soup and salad.


----------



## Scott W.

Smoked split chicken breast with sautéed poblanos, portabella mushrooms and onions. Also has a cold roasted veggie salad.


----------



## Desertlifter

Capellini pomodoro. Keeping it fresh.


----------



## rocketmann82

Chicken fried steak and gravy with mashed potatoes and broccoli.


----------



## Desertlifter

This one has been quiet lately.....I need inspiration!

Tonight was marinated tri tips in Moose Drool, liquid smoke, black pepper, and dill on the grill. Add a grape tomato, feta, and cucumber salad tossed with walnut oil and rice vinegar with a bit of dill to marry with the meat.

<burp!>


----------



## Drkknght145

Man Brian that sure sounds good. You have a recipe for that marinade or do you just wing it? Feeling a little under the weather, just can't kick this migraine, so I think it's a poached eggs and toast kind of night


----------



## Desertlifter

Drkknght145 said:


> Man Brian that sure sounds good. You have a recipe for that marinade or do you just wing it? Feeling a little under the weather, just can't kick this migraine, so I think it's a poached eggs and toast kind of night


It's a wet variation of an au poivre -

2/3 of a bottle of Moose Drool
1/2tsp liquid smoke
2 tbs coarse ground black pepper (I use Malabash pepper for this one)
2 tsp dill
1 tsp onion salt

Makes enough marinade for ~5 tri-tips. Mild but "there" enough to be heard, and less sodium-bomb than Worcestershire based marinades.


----------



## neil

grilled venison backstrap and tenderloins and grilled corn and peas.


----------



## pittjitsu

neil said:


> grilled venison backstrap and tenderloins and grilled corn and peas.


Can you buy venison or must you shoot your own? I'm dieing to try it and I see 5 a day in my yard but I know nothing about hunting or gutting an animal.


----------



## Desertlifter

Dry rubbed smoked pork ribs (Cuban style)
Beer Can Chicken
Pico de Gallo
Baked Potatoes

and the piece de gras......

Salsa de platano. Seriously - it's awesome. Old Mayan recipe.


----------



## Scott W.

Sushi and seaweed salad.


----------



## DSturg369

BBQ'ed chicken breasts, tater salad and Cesar salad... With sweet tea, naturally.


----------



## neil

pittjitsu said:


> Can you buy venison or must you shoot your own? I'm dieing to try it and I see 5 a day in my yard but I know nothing about hunting or gutting an animal.


i shot it and butchered it myself. im not sure if you can buy it from stores. if you can shoot it, you can take it to a processor to clean, and butcher it for you. they will also make you ground venison, venison sausages, ect... whatever you want to make out of it really. just make sure it is legal to discharge a firearm in your area, otherwise you could get a hefty fine.

tonight i had breakfast for dinner. my wife made a breakfast casserole and eggs!


----------



## DSturg369

You can buy it from specialty shops... A quick web search should get you plenty. The local deer processing places will hook you up also, once you get to know them well. They always have deer leftover at the end the hunting season that no one claimed. Here in GA, it is illegal for them to do so, but again, if you know them well they will help you out.


----------



## pittjitsu

Thanks Men but here in New York City and Northern New Jersey, I highly doubt we have a deer processing guy around anywhere close.


----------



## neil

just finished grilling up some burgers and brats!

onion soup burgers
1 lb. ground beef
1 packet onion soup mix
3 table sp. worcestershire sauce

mix it up in a bowl and split into 3 or 4 burgers and grill em'! has a nice onion flavor and you dont need to add any other seasons really.


----------



## Desertlifter

Quinoa tabbouleh and dolmades.

Think I should open a bottle of retsina to go with this...


----------



## Beebo

Baked Beans with hot dogs cut up in them, and a Diet Coke. 
I know, that makes it look like I really can't cook. I can, I just didn't get home in time today for the puerco y pollo pibil to be ready for dinner. It's on the grill as I type, should be ready tomorrow for breakfasty-lunchy-brunch type meal. I'll make the risotto & frijoles charros tomorrow right before the pibil comes off the grill.


----------



## rocketmann82

I have some chicken breasts marinating in the fridge along with some inch thick pork chops. Going to throw them on the grill late this afternoon. Wife is making potato salad and baked beans to go with.


----------



## dav0

something boring that keeps me under 1000 calories for the day ... :sad: ... not really sad, stoked that I'm dropping pounds like i used to drop dollars at the blackjack table!


----------



## Scott W.

Littlenecks and new Zealand mussels in a roasted vegetable both wit some crusty multigrain Italian bread


----------



## Desertlifter

Crab-stuffed portobello mushrooms washed down with a nice bitters.


----------



## Desertlifter

Quinoa and chickpeas with sliced cherry tomatoes, artichoke hearts, and Hungarian paprika (from Hungary!) with a couple slivers of seared ahi tuna.

Washed down with a nice merlot.

<burp!>


----------



## David_ESM

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/food-wine-spirits-forum/313305-its-okay-jealous-my-meat.html


----------



## thebayratt

PizzaHut new Garlic bread pizza thingamajigs


----------



## Robert G

Home made mac-n-cheese from Jerry Seinfeld's wife's cookbook.


----------



## Beebo

Taco Bell Doritos's Tacos.


----------



## Kswicky

Hrmm just found this thread.

I'll try to post often. I love to cook - I spent two and half years running the kitchens at a Tapas bar and an eclectic Persian/Mediterranean restaurant.

Last Friday I made some of my favorites for my girlfriend and her family:

Seafood Paella with lobster tails, escargot, mussels, shrimp.

Sauteed escargot, garlic butter, shallots and anchovy with a tomato sauce on toasted bread. 

Jamon Serrano wrapped asparagus with a saffron Aoili

and a bunch of small plates with olives, cheese and chorizo.


----------



## Desertlifter

Nice! Sounds like you'll fit in here swimmingly. My main focus is on Greek/Southern Italian/Spanish/Moroccan cuisines.



Kswicky said:


> Hrmm just found this thread.
> 
> I'll try to post often. I love to cook - I spent two and half years running the kitchens at a Tapas bar and an eclectic Persian/Mediterranean restaurant.
> 
> Last Friday I made some of my favorites for my girlfriend and her family:
> 
> Seafood Paella with lobster tails, escargot, mussels, shrimp.
> 
> Sauteed escargot, garlic butter, shallots and anchovy with a tomato sauce on toasted bread.
> 
> Jamon Serrano wrapped asparagus with a saffron Aoili
> 
> and a bunch of small plates with olives, cheese and chorizo.


----------



## E Dogg

Got some Rancho Gordo "Runner Cannellini" beans soakin right now. Gonna make a stew with San Marzano's, the beans, some local sausage and spinich in the mix :dr


----------



## David_ESM

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...-jealous-my-meat-post3628658.html#post3628658


----------



## DSturg369

Had wanted to do a Low Country Boil today, but couldn't find the smoked sausage I wanted and shrimp prices SUCK.... So, threw some chicken breasts on the smoker for 5 hours and then crusted a glaze on them with the grill. Also, roasted red potatoes and grilled corn on the cob. Ice cold A&W Root Beer accompanying. Everyone was happy with the substitution. Now puffing on my pipe and relaxing.


----------



## android

nice Dale, sounds tasty. 

I smoked 3 racks of ribs and a pot of beans on the old smoker today.


----------



## Desertlifter

On occasion (a few times a week, actually) I dabble in vegetarian fare. Not a moral thing - I hunt and fish. More a health thing. Anyway, this was absolutely awesome:

African Yam Stew


----------



## android

that does look tasty Brian, thanks for the link.


----------



## DSturg369

Tonight was my Chilidogs!


----------



## Mante

Right now is brunch & it's bacon, eggs & ribs with fresh brewed coffee.

Hey Dale......:thumb: :dr


----------



## Desertlifter

Okay - this one takes a bit of time. I just returned from a training conference. I was forced to stay at the Grand Hyatt in downtown Seattle for three nights in the process, which leads to several things - great food is one, Pike's Place Market is the second. Last week I was able to make it to our own (smaller) farmer's market, so the larder was well-stocked with goodies.

Here's Pike Place yesterday:










The horrible weather made it marginal, but what can you say. 

Picked up some orzo and infused oil at the market, which resulted in a southwest orzo (black bean, spinach, semolina, and red pepper pastas) tossed with a sundried tomato balsamic....

















And baby bok choy with salad onions, shaved ginger, and squash in sesame oil and a dash of tamari...









Life is good.


----------



## neil

had some rotisserie chicken, mac n' cheese, and some sauteed zuchinni. good dinner!


----------



## DSturg369

Tonight's table fare...

Grilled Sirloin & Sausage with Salad


----------



## Desertlifter

Seafood chimichanga and a nice cold pilsener to wash it down. Multi-cultural, am I.


----------



## Mrs.LostDog13

I wasn't up to cooking tonight so my husband made dinner  baked tilapia, roasted asparagus and cantaloupe.


----------



## Desertlifter

Mrs.LostDog13 said:


> I wasn't up to cooking tonight so my husband made dinner  baked tilapia, roasted asparagus and cantaloupe.


Nice! Plus you get to live in Wiesbaden - loved that place.

Grilled chicken wraps with spinach torts and avocado here.


----------



## DSturg369

Having this tonight....

Skillet Spanish Rice

Adding is some Smoked Sausage also.


----------



## neil

had some nice home made spaghetti my wife made. good stuff!


----------



## Mante

Not dinner as it's noon here but this chicken & avacodo sandwich is going down a treat.


----------



## Scott W.

Filet mignon over Swiss chard with a habanero pepper cream over top.Paired with a 2007 Villa Malena Amarone


----------



## DSturg369

Smoked ribs, baked beans, & sweet potato fries.

















And for dessert...


----------



## 36Bones

DSturg369 said:


> Smoked ribs, baked beans, & sweet potato fries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for dessert...


Yum Yum, Dale :hungry:


----------



## Scott W.

Tonight it's hickory smoked chicken, kale Waldorf Salad and grill roasted hot peppers. Washing it down with a Otter Creek Black IPA


----------



## mpls

About to throw some elk on the grill thanks to the father in laws trip to Wyoming...


----------



## Desertlifter

Bockwurst (yah - I know it isn't breakfast...) in sauerkraut, pickled beets, pinto beans in a Carolina-style barbecue sauce, and...a nice Bordeaux.

Yah, I did that.


----------



## exprime8

a big o' PASTRAMI...


----------



## mpls

exprime8 said:


> a big o' PASTRAMI...


Hell yeah!! If it were only a bit healthier I'd eat that several times a week. A good pastrami is by far my favorite sandwich, and I love sandwiches...


----------



## FWTX

Dropped by a local import store last weekend - delighted to find frozen sliced gyro loaf and fresh baked pita and tart yogurt - made tzatziki - all I can eat gyro platter tonight!


----------



## neil

wife make a kick ass shepherds pie with some dinner rolls. good meal for cooler weather!


----------



## beerindex

Tonight I'll probably just cook some pasta. Last night I had pork belly and duck breast.


----------



## Desertlifter

Tonight I prepare for tomorrow's food. Making an oyster casserole, and spent the evening putting together jello shots for the wimmenfolk.

But before that, Yaki Mandoo. Love that stuff.


----------



## exprime8

a couple of Bananas


----------



## FWTX

Tonight was pork chops with sweet potatoes mixed with roasted mashed jalapeno's - yummo - my recipe...


----------



## exprime8

Turkey, Turkey, and more Turkey!!!


----------



## avitti

Today's lunch


----------



## Desertlifter

Well played Tony, well played. Ceviche here.


----------



## jorben1990

Might be doing turkey for the next few days haha- ill report back next week!


----------



## Desertlifter

Playing lazy American tonight - wingstreet.

On the bright side, dessert is a great tawny port.


----------



## beerindex

I had a chorizo, spinach, and mushroom quiche with blackberry slump for dessert. So nice having somebody else cook for me.


----------



## Mante

Teriyaki beef with pan roasted sesame and steamed snap peas coming up. :dr

Oh, for caleb, just cracked one of these.


----------



## Scott W.

I made a grilled chicken breast with a pumpkin curry sauce and roasted Brussels sprouts. Enjoying them with an IPA right now.


----------



## Macrophylla

Pepperoni, mushroom, and prosciutto Stromboli the grill, with a Dunkel to wash it down. Desert is wife's Christmas cookies and Balvenie


----------



## HIM

Honey Brown White Hots...... Easy and delicious. You get Zweigles White Hots and pan steam em in Dundee's Honey Brown Lager then season with salt and pepper. My buddy always sends me some(white hots) when he's home in Rochester so I dont know how far outside that area they distribute. If you can find em making this is a must!


----------



## Scott W.

Cole, what is a white hot?


----------



## HIM

A hot dog. As I know it, in upstate NY you have red hots(what we know as a hot dog) and white hots(more like a sausage or brat but different). They're freakin delicious.


----------



## Scott W.

HIM said:


> A hot dog. As I know it, in upstate NY you have red hots(what we know as a hot dog) and white hots(more like a sausage or brat but different). They're freakin delicious.


Ok, yes, I've heard of red hots, not white though. Sounds good.


----------



## Desertlifter

Fresh Dungeness crab, broccoli salad, and a nice pale ale.


----------



## OnePyroTec

Think I got the right topic for this, this time.

Tonight we went to La Strada in the El Dorado hotel Reno as a guest of one of the chef's (future son-in-law) He served up (with a huge support staff) one of the best 5 course dinners I have ever had. What was prepared for us isn't really on the menu from what I can see, but was small portions of several items on the "Safari Club" menu and a handful of other fantastic menu items.

Experience one of the Top 10 Italian Restaurants in the Nation at Eldorado Reno


----------



## Mante

Tash fried up some chicken kebabs then I coated them with a Nasi Goreng mix and smothered them in a very good Satay sauce. Baked in the oven for 30 minutes on high heat. Finger licking good? No! I'd chew my own leg off to get to these. LOL. :madgrin:


----------



## Habanolover

Making a huge pot of chili. Sampled a spoonful of it and it is definitely at least 4 alarm. :dr


----------



## HIM

My buddy gave me some Wahoo and Cobia he caught so I'm gonna marinade that for about an hour in mojo and pan sear it. Though first I'm going to eat some of the wahoo as sushi because you just can't pass that up.


----------



## Steel Talon

Rueben Sandwiches and fries


----------



## Desertlifter

Quiet here on the culinary front....

Casareccia Arrabbiata con Salsiccia and a nice Lemberger to be multi-cultural.

Life is good, as are my sinuses. Finally.


----------



## TTecheTTe

Grilled short ribs with Perfect Bite BBQ Sassy Sweet sauce*. Only bbq sauce I'll eat, other than Bob Strange of Texas. Served with a side of grilled pineapple and jalapeno.

Emptied a 12oz bottle in one week - a absolute record for me! Scraping the bottle reminded me (late) to get in an order for five more bottles... http://store.perfectbitebbq.com/products/sassy-sweet-old-south-bbq-sauce


----------



## ezlevor

I just cooked up some store marinated chicken breasts... lemon and garlic. seared them, then made a quick pan sauce with some white wine, cream, garlic and a hit of lemon and dill. Not too bad for just winging it with stuff I had around the house.


----------



## TTecheTTe

Carne Guisada and my homemade sourdough bread. Having risen nearly 36 hours, the flavor of the bread is just perfect. Whipped up (if that's what you call simmering for 12 hours) a huge stewpot of the Guisada. It is so simple, really, only 15 minutes to the pot and then it does its thing for the next twelve.

Wish I had a Tecate.


----------



## HIM

I dig everything you said until you said Tecate. Not a big fan of any Mexican beer I've ever tried. Even still though, the food sounds dank. 

I just got out of a homebrew club meeting so for me its a chicken wing night. Cajun ranch and Wasabi Teriyaki. Wings are the only thing I eat at least once a week. I'm a chicken wing conuissoiur of sorts you could say lol.


----------



## Desertlifter

TTecheTTe said:


> Carne Guisada and my homemade sourdough bread. Having risen nearly 36 hours, the flavor of the bread is just perfect. Whipped up (if that's what you call simmering for 12 hours) a huge stewpot of the Guisada. It is so simple, really, only 15 minutes to the pot and then it does its thing for the next twelve.
> 
> Wish I had a Tecate.


Ah - a true Texan after my own heart. That and my in-laws who live over in San Antonio.

I do have to say that Pacifico is my usual cerveza de Mexico though. Victoria is all the rage in these parts, but it just doesn't do much for me.


----------



## Scott W.

Not having dinner right now but enjoyed some peppers and eggs a few minutes ago.


----------



## Scott W.

Last night was roast chicken breast with green and white asparagus salad








Tonight is scarole and beans and some crusty bread and wine.


----------



## Scott W.




----------



## HIM

Smoked BBQ chicken, Mac n cheese, slaw, and fried pickles.


----------



## Desertlifter

Barley and quinoa tabbouleh with almonds and walnuts.


----------



## pittjitsu

Desertlifter said:


> Barley and quinoa tabbouleh with almonds and walnuts.


Nothing personal but this would NOT qualify as dinner in my house. We need Meat! Dead animal please.. This my friend, is called a salad.


----------



## Dazz

Nothing special, fish and chips tonight. The type of fish, flathead -


----------



## pittjitsu

Dazz said:


> Nothing special, fish and chips tonight. The type of fish, flathead -


Cool looking fish. Is it fresh water? How's it best cooked?


----------



## Dazz

pittjitsu said:


> Cool looking fish. Is it fresh water? How's it best cooked?


Its an Estuary/ocean fish. Great sport fish and real nice to eat. I've had it grilled a few times but I prefer it lightly fried in beer batter:biggrin: Serve with home made chips, a little salad and a wedge of lemon.

Cheers-
Dazz


----------



## Desertlifter

pittjitsu said:


> Nothing personal but this would NOT qualify as dinner in my house. We need Meat! Dead animal please.. This my friend, is called a salad.


You don't need meat - you need protein! 

Quinoa has a full amino acid profile, and between that, the walnuts, and the almonds I had more than enough protein to round out the day. Now for some salmon...


----------



## piperdown

Desertlifter said:


> You don't need meat - you need protein!
> 
> Quinoa has a full amino acid profile, and between that, the walnuts, and the almonds I had more than enough protein to round out the day. Now for some salmon...


Hmm, chop up some sheeps lungs and heart, shove that all in to a sheeps stomach boil it hours and it sounds a lot like haggis....lol


----------



## Desertlifter

piperdown said:


> Hmm, chop up some sheeps lungs and heart, shove that all in to a sheeps stomach boil it hours and it sounds a lot like haggis....lol


Actually, that's not a bad idea at all - it would make a pretty damned good haggis!


----------



## pittjitsu

Desertlifter said:


> You don't need meat - you need protein!
> 
> Quinoa has a full amino acid profile, and between that, the walnuts, and the almonds I had more than enough protein to round out the day. Now for some salmon...


I'm well aware of the miracle that is Quinoa. No argument there. In fact, we eat it as a side dish instead of rice 2-3 times a week. I still need meat! That salmon is fine. In fact any fish is ok with me. But I cant ever order the salad with a few slices of chicken breast on top for dinner. Protein via dead animal must be the main part of my plate. This is probably why I will die at 45 and most Asian's will see 100. Their veg to protein ratio is way off for this American

By the way, quinoa Haggis sounds even worse than the oatmeal version. Blah!


----------



## piperdown

Desertlifter said:


> Actually, that's not a bad idea at all - it would make a pretty damned good haggis!


ROTFLMAO!


----------

